# Barn doors for master bath and closet



## TimR (Jan 29, 2020)

This has been on my to do list for a bit over a year. Took about a week (or so) total, the first door warped badly and I scrapped it. 
Dimensions provided were spot on, making things go well.
Deceiving they look skinny, but they are 8’ tall, and 36” and 34” wide respectively L to R.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 29, 2020)

I really like those!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 29, 2020)

They look great! Just thought that these are lock pocket doors on the outside! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> They look great! Just thought that these are lock pocket doors on the outside! Chuck


Thanks Chuck. It’s kinda funny, I installed pocket doors for our master bath and closet in previous house and I was just thinking that same thing yesterday about their similarities and that I could have made them as barn doors.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2020)

I didn’t want to use the provided guide that keeps the door from swinging because I’d have to screw it to the floor. They sell ones that have massive L brackets and rollers but they are way too clunky. I ended up buying some wide 2” corner brackets and bent up one edge to make a J that fits into a 1/8” routed slot on bottom of door and attached to bottom of door trim. Barely visible.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 30, 2020)

Cool project! Do the doors cover 2 separate, adjacent openings? Like the spalting on the tin roof too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 30, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Cool project! Do the doors cover 2 separate, adjacent openings? Like the spalting on the tin roof too



Then you would really like my truck it's spalting real nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 30, 2020)

Good looking doors, barn doors in the house are all the rage now and I like the look. I framed the openings for mine for standard 3' 0" X 6' 8" doors for when they go out of style.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Cool project! Do the doors cover 2 separate, adjacent openings? Like the spalting on the tin roof too


Thanks. The tin panels came from a neighbor who did our excavation and grading. We also use them in our kitchen island. Here’s a shot of the doors open.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

